# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Gaming-Tastaturen im Test - Welche Tastatur ist die beste?



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Gaming-Tastaturen im Test - Welche Tastatur ist die beste?*

						Wer beim Gaming das falsche Keyboard hat, der hat spürbare Nachteile - darum braucht man eine anständige Gaming-Tastatur. Alles Wissenswerte rund um Gaming-Keyboards und Antworten auf Fragen wie "Was unterscheidet ein mechanisches Keyboard von einer Tastatur mit Rubberdome-(Gummidom-)Technik? Was bedeuten Begriffe wie NKey Rollover (NKRO), schwarze oder blaue Cherrys oder taktile Tastenschalter und wie sind die Haptik und der technische Aufbau der Keyboards?" sowie eine Rangliste mit den besten Tastaturen für Zocker finden Sie bei uns.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Gaming-Tastaturen im Test - Welche Tastatur ist die beste?*


----------



## Blacky0407 (11. Oktober 2019)

Und!? Welche ist nun die Beste!!!!!?????


----------



## DaBlackSheep (11. Oktober 2019)

Irgendwie fehlt ein großer Teil des Beitrags.


----------



## BikeRider (11. Oktober 2019)

Und wo ist in diesen Text zu diesem Zeitpunkt der Ratgeber ?
Nachtrag: Der Ratgeber ist da


----------



## Caduzzz (12. Oktober 2019)

Die Ratgeber von Veronika Maucher sind mir in den letzten Tagen mehrmals positiv aufgefallen.
Nee, wirklich, gefällt mir. Was ich noch super finden würde, wenn in den Empfehlungen (also der Tabelle) auch noch die Nummer der Printausgabe stehen könnte bzw. ein Link falls Test+Wertung nur online erschienen sind.


----------

